
FortLeague, the iOS app that gives players a ranking in Fortnite - FortLeague
https://itunes.apple.com/app/fortleague/id1406431166
======
FortLeague
FortLeague lets you visualize your level in Fortnite. There are 5 tiers and 5
divisions. The idea is to give a context for the player.

You just need to search your Epic Name, there is no need to login.

The app provides a sense of competitiveness as you can see if a player has a
better ranking than you, or even try to better your stats in order to have a
higher ranking.

The latest update lets you visualise your game history and how it is affecting
your ranking.

You will finally have the proof that you're the one carrying the squad!

We would love to know which rank you guys are!

